

MobileFusion: Research project that turns mobile phone into a 3D scanner [video] - vpj
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M_-lSYqACo

======
bizzleDawg
I did a masters thesis in this field - they have done VERY well to use just
the RGB camera to achieve these results.

Great results, but I would love to see what they do with non-opaque objects
and shiny surfaces, especially the later. Specular reflections were the last
great barrier to machine vision a few years ago when I was working in this
area and I've not seen any new research showing progress in this area.

